# california legal cam



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

i was wondering is there anything out makeing good power but still smogable? i want the gto to stay that way untill its paid of but i want some more power without the bottle. ive heard the tr224 passes smog but it seems everyone has it i want something a little different if possible.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Essentially, as long as you go with a 224/224-114 or less aggressive, you should be ok. Once you get up with the aggressive cams, your emissions will become worse. The TR224 is an excellent cam, that's the one I've got, as do many others around here. You don't lose a lot of low-end torque with it but you do pick up a good deal of mid and high rpm horsepower. To me, it's just about the perfect mix of streetability and aggression.
More so than the 224/224 number, you want to keep an eye on the LSA (lobe separation angle), as it's 114 or higher, you *should* be ok with your emissions. I know california is quite a bit more strict than here in MO. You may be able to get away with something more aggressive, I really don't know, you might want to ask your local mechanic or hot-rod builder, they'd have a better idea about the emissions than I would.
Another reason to go with the TR224 is because it DOES work well with the GTOs...that's why lots of people have 'em. If you just don't want that particular cam, there are dozens of other cam manufacturers to choose from. If you catch up with Ed, he can get you a custom grind based on what you want the car to do, he'd also know more about the emissions on different cams.


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

i had a 96 trans am before this car and i had a cc305 cam in it (220 230) on a 114 but i was told it would pass it never did!!!! lol thats also in an lt1 though i figured a little bigger might be ok in a cleaner burning motor. thanks for the info baron_iv!!!! what are some numbers and mods on your car if you wouldnt mind sharing!!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

My GTO is only 3 months old, so I'm still in the process of getting the parts for installation. My experience comes from owning three Trans Ams (1991, 1996 and 2000) and one camaro (1998). So I've had a fair amount of experience working with LT1/LS1s.
I'm actually trying a reverse split cam for this car, mainly because I haven't ever used one. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to the TR224. I think I'm going to try the TR227/224-114 to begin with. I'll also be getting the stock heads ported/polished, then swapping pistons to lower the compression a bit before adding a PD supercharger. Upgraded brakes will be a necessity, I'll probably go with Baer 4-6 piston.
Currently, I've got the jba shorties (w/race pipes on the way), CAI, hotchkis sway bars (front/rear), GMM Shifter, and self-tuned predator, and touchscreen Pioneer AVIC to keep track of my acceleration, G-Forces, etc., and HID headlights. So, not a lot yet on this car...it's a work in progress. Hopefully it'll be pretty quick when I'm done. I'm shooting for a streetable 10.x second quarter mile car, which shouldn't be all that difficult with the blower.


----------

